# Is it normal to walk/trot for 6-9 months?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Some people canter the first time they get on a horse. There is no timeline. If you feel stuck, move.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

It's a bit unusual to be riding that long without cantering, especially if you are riding multiple times a week, but it's not unheard of. Be thankful you have a trainer who insists on basics, rather than one of the ones that pushes their kids to be jumping after 6 months.

Riding takes a loooong time to be half way decent at it. I've been riding for 10+ years and right now my trainer has me walking horses on the buckle most of the time. It's a good day if I can take up contact, never mind trot. 

What exactly did they say you need to work on? For all we know you might be one of those people who the trainer yells "Heels down!" at constantly for an hour without change.

See if your trainer will do a compromise with cantering. Ask if you can canter on the lunge line at the end of a lesson. Or bargain and say if you do X, Y, Z this lesson, you'd be allowed to canter a long side or something. Get them a bottle of wine.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Like others have said, there's not really a set timeline, but I would be asking specifically what you need to work on. Your instructor is right, there are no shortcuts, but for her to be saying "Don't even think about cantering" leads me to believe that she doesn't have plans for it any time soon; so is she planning on you taking forever, or is she just dragging out your training for as long as she can so that you'll keep paying her?? 

I'd say take a lesson with another trainer. It doesn't have to be a permanent move and you don't even need to tell your present trainer. Just give another trainer in your area a try and see what they say.


----------



## veren (Aug 3, 2016)

Avna said:


> Some people canter the first time they get on a horse. There is no timeline. If you feel stuck, move.


Thank you for the suggestion.

I might consider going elsewhere, but that would be almost impossible. It took a good six weeks of calling and emailing and driving out to barns to find a place that would accept me as student.

I don't think it's necessary for me to explain why that is. We all know exactly why that is.

A couple of them simply said, in essence, "You aren't welcome here. Get lost."

Currently I'm at the only barn willing to tolerate my presence, and even there everyone except my instructor avoids talking to me or even making eye contact.

As I said in my original post, I understand that there is no specific timeline. In fact, I used almost those exact words. What I'd like to know is whether what I'm experiencing falls in what most people would consider the normal or reasonable range.

From what you say about some people cantering the first time they get on a horse, it sounds in my instinct is correct and this is unusual. Thank you for the information.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

To plainly answer your question, no, it's not typical for an adult rider of average capability and no debilitating fears on a good school horse to not have cantered by 6-9 months.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

veren said:


> I don't think it's necessary for me to explain why that is. We all know exactly why that is.



I may be ignorant to the obvious, but I'm afraid I'm not sure why that is? That doesn't seem fair at all to be treated this way. Are you in a non-horsey area, or just full of snobs?


----------



## veren (Aug 3, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> What exactly did they say you need to work on? For all we know you might be one of those people who the trainer yells "Heels down!" at constantly for an hour without change.


No, I'm not one of those people.

For the most part we seem to be working on my position in the two-point. And I guess finding the posting rhythm, but seriously I have that sorted.

For a while I had a problem with bouncing my hands on the horse's mouth, but we worked through that and she hasn't said anything about my hands for weeks. 

Hasn't yelled "Heels down!" much lately. Maybe once or twice in the last few lessons.

One of the big challenges with this horse is maintaining the trot. She's a lesson horse. She wasn't chosen for explosive energy. So I'm learning the skill of anticipating when she's about to slow down, and applying my leg to keep her moving.

I had a problem keeping her on the rail for a while. She tended to peel off the rail. I've corrected that. Now my boot scrapes along the rail as we trot trot trot around the arena.

At this point, it isn't really clear to me exactly what we're working on, to be honest.


----------



## veren (Aug 3, 2016)

ApuetsoT said:


> To plainly answer your question, no, it's not typical for an adult rider of average capability and no debilitating fears on a good school horse to not have cantered by 6-9 months.


Thank you very much for the straightforward answer. I appreciate it.

It helps me a great deal to know this in order to understand the situation and make a decision about what I need to do.


----------



## veren (Aug 3, 2016)

xJumperx said:


> Like others have said, there's not really a set timeline, but I would be asking specifically what you need to work on. Your instructor is right, there are no shortcuts, but for her to be saying "Don't even think about cantering" leads me to believe that she doesn't have plans for it any time soon;


Yes, that was my interpretation also. My understanding is she considers cantering to be a very long way off.



> so is she planning on you taking forever, or is she just dragging out your training for as long as she can so that you'll keep paying her??


She runs a popular barn with a lot of business. I don't think this is about money. I suspect it may be about something but I don't think it's money.



> I'd say take a lesson with another trainer. It doesn't have to be a permanent move and you don't even need to tell your present trainer. Just give another trainer in your area a try and see what they say.


Yeah, thanks. It's good idea. But see my above answer -- there is no other trainer available, at least not one I know how to find.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

veren said:


> A couple of them simply said, in essence, "You aren't welcome here. Get lost."
> 
> Currently I'm at the only barn willing to tolerate my presence, and even there everyone except my instructor avoids talking to me or even making eye contact.


That is complete b/s. Unless you like to kill horses in your spare time (which I strongly doubt) there is no reason for those places to treat a potential student this way. What a bunch of idiots. I would flat out ask your instructor why she believes you are not ready for the canter. It may be a good reason, but I think if you're secure in your seat and are willing to learn more, you should be allowed to do so. It's not like you're asking for the moon here. If she doesn't give you a good answer you'll know she's stalling for some reason (my guess would be money but you know her better than I do). And tell everyone who won't treat you like a decent human being to kiss your lily white buttocks.

-- Kai


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone learns at their own pace, and riding is a lifelong adventure! In 10, 20 or 50 years you'll look back and see that 6 months time was a mere blip on the radar. 

When I started at 16 riding we didn't canter for close to a year. It's not that I wasn't a good rider, or that my trainer was incompetent, but she was passionate about drilling GOOD equitation into my head. Looking back, yeah it was a little monotonous, tedious and HARD WORK, but I remember the first day I was allowed to canter. It was actually in a clinic at the barn and we CANTERED, for about an hour. The poor gypsy draft I was riding needed to be walked for close to an hour afterward. My trainer was so proud of how well I did. 

Now I look back and I thank her TREMENDOUSLY for taking the time to make me a great rider. 

If I were you I'd stick with that trainer and stick it out. You'll NEVER regret a good, solid, foundation.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

veren said:


> No, I'm not one of those people.
> 
> For the most part we seem to be working on my position in the two-point. And I guess finding the posting rhythm, but seriously I have that sorted.
> 
> ...


Biased on this post Id say trotting is exactly where you should be. 

If you just found the rhythm of the trot have you tried "up, up, down" or "down down up"? Worked on your diagnals? Started no stirrup work? 

Sounds like your still using your hands to balance too. I used to take a small ball and have my students rest their hands on it on the lunge line or pick a marker for them to have their hands over off the lunge line. Lunge line lessons with no hands in general would be good for you! If I were your instructor I would not let you canter with you still bumping your horse in the mouth either. Cantering requires a certain softness with the elbow, and if your bumping or hanging onto your lesson horses mouth you'll likely only annoy and hurt the horse. 

You mention not being able to keep your horse going at the trot and that you've had difficulties keeping him on the rail. This is another reason I would be hesitant to keep you at the trot, for now. Lesson horses are notoriously difficult to get cantering. You need a pretty strong leg. Cantering only a few steps and letting a horse break is not beneficial to you and it's not beneficial to the horses training either. Posting with no stirrups is going to help build that leg. Can you move your lesson horse off of your leg or do you keep him on the rail with your reins? Working on spiraling circles will improve your leg strength and dexterity, plus help you learn to push your horse into the rail, not pull him. 

Any monkey can learn to stay on a horse, and plot around the ring. If that's all you want id move. If you want to learn how to RIDE and communicate with the horse find yourself an instructer who's going to put time into the basics. And not just knowing the basics, but MASTERING them. 


... On a side note, post this has really made me remember how much I miss teaching.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Why do you feel the people there merely tolerate you & won't even look at you? Is there something about your appearance you feel insecure about?
I find it hard to believe someone just looks at you & tells you to get lost.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

What is it that you want to get out of riding? Are you taking lessons in a certain discipline because you want to compete? Is your goal to get to a certain level of sport or do you want to ride for fun? 

If it is your goal to be in a certain discipline that this particular instructor is successful at, then I'd suggest staying with her plan as long as you get along with her personally. But if your goal is to get out riding on the trails, cantering along with the wind in your hair, then I'd go another route. You could try finding a private person via Craigslist, social media or other route who will teach you how to ride without being so formal. There are many people out there who just want to ride for fun, and informal instructors can help you get there much faster than a formal instructor training students as part of a program. 

A bonus is that using someone's personal horse rather than a burned out lesson horse may be easier since the horse will tend to be more responsive to cues.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think it would help us a lot to know the reason you think other barns wouldn't tolerate your presence - a vague "we know why" doesn't help us to help you. 

I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say that you are a plus-size rider, since that is the only thing I can think of that would incur immediate hostility in someone you are trying to give business to (and I hate to say it, but the English world is very unfriendly to anyone who is bigger than average). If you're not and I'm wrong, then it would help to explain another reason.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would suggest that you book some lessons at a few different barns and see what sort of reception and teaching methods you get there and then compare
It could be that this place is a stickler on riders showing absolute control at trot before allowing canter.
I dislike the teaching method that spends time having students ride in 2 point at the trot in preparation for riding canter in a more hunt seat type position because it takes a lot of thigh and core strength to do that correctly - but that's a lot to do with me being British and it not being something we teach there until you're ready to work in extended canter, gallop and jumping
You might find some lessons at a dressage barn more useful?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Also don't understand the attitude of those barns, and why they won't even look at you, and tell you to get lost
I agree there is no timeline, and more based on how secure your seat is, and how independent, so you don't balance on the mouth of the horse


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

veren said:


> So I've been riding for about nine months, interrupted by a few months of moving/other distractions. Call it six months. I don't really know how it usually goes, but at this point, shouldn't I be past walk/trot?


As someone that has been cantering for as long as I can remember, it's hard to judge, but I honestly don't think I would stay at a barn that didn't let me progress past walk/trot after six months. I feel like I'm a pretty serious rider that has a good grasp on my own skills, and when I start to feel like I'm ready to learn something new I'm lucky enough to have a instructor/trainer that values my opinion and knows how to add to our lessons while still emphasizing the core principles of riding that we were originally working on.

With a good lesson horse under you (or possibly an instructor holding the lung line), I don't see why you shouldn't be cantering by now. Even the things you listed in a later post that you've been working on shouldn't hold you back from at least trying out the canter for a few minutes every lesson, in my opinion.



veren said:


> I cautiously asked my instructor where I was in the normal timeline of learning, and whether I could go beyond walk/trot in the foreseeable future. She was like, "There are no shortcuts. You just have to keep plugging away. And forget cantering. You have to do this and this and this before you can even think about cantering."


I would have started looking for a new instructor right that moment. It sounds like she has a set program/timeline and she's going to stick to it, no matter what. I can't work with someone that immediately shuts down any open discussions I try to have with them.

She sounds so discouraging, which is 100% NOT how you should feel while you're taking lessons from someone you're paying. I've never been on board with the idea of "suffer now and you'll thank her for all of the hard work and training later".

Honestly, it comes down to what Avna said: if you feel stuck, you should move. Horses should always be fun! (Well, okay, like 80% of the time.  )


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

veren said:


> It took a good six weeks of calling and emailing and driving out to barns to find a place that would accept me as student.
> 
> I don't think it's necessary for me to explain why that is. We all know exactly why that is.


Also, yeah, you lost us. What's going on here? If you're at a barn where everyone's rude to you, why on earth would you stay? Like someone else said, unless you're killing horses in your spare time, no one should be treating you like that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A simple answer is most lesson programs that I know of would have had you cantering long before now. Very odd


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I recently started riding again 2 months ago, after YEARS off (because of college/work), and I started cantering again 2 weeks ago. However, the horse I'm leasing can be a bit speedy (he's an OTTB). Last night at my lesson we used a lunge line and I did some cantering in a big circle. But you've been riding for 6-9mos...yeah, I don't agree with your trainer. She should be moving you forward...not keeping you in the same spot! 

For your instructor to say, 'don't even think about cantering'...that's just odd to me as well. While yes, it's good to work on walk-trot, before the canter...but for her to act like cantering is out of the question doesn't seem right at all! I hope you do find an instructor somewhere, even though I'm sure it's hard like you said.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

> She was like, "There are no shortcuts. You just have to keep plugging away. And forget cantering. You have to do this and this and this before you can even think about cantering."


There are always several ways to interpret things; one way this could be read is that the instructor feels that you're not focusing enough on learning the core basics and that whilst you have progressed to a plateau point where your gains per lesson are smaller and less obvious; you still are a point where you've got several areas to improve upon before safely taking you to the next level. 
The comment to forget cantering might also be to discourage you from thinking that learning to ride is a linear series of stages or to remove it as a target and instead refocus yourself on your core studies and method. 



Each person learns at their own rate - some are fast learners and some are slow; some get the theory but don't get the practical others the other way around; some people are very adaptive and others require more practice and instruction within different situations to best prepare them to deal with them. etc.... Best you can do is talk to your instructor and establish from them where you are and what they feel is holding you back from progression


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Originally, I would have said that you should be cantering by now, but more information that you added makes me think that you just may be someone who just does not progress quickly. Having to work on your hands, keeping your horse going, and keeping along the rail until recently does not sound like someone ready to canter. You should not be so close to the rail that your boot is scraping either BTW, In all fairness to you however, some instructor's methods are not helpful to every student. If you don't have the option of trying another instructor,, have a talk with your present one and find out exactly what you need to work on and work very hard at showing improvement in those areas. You might possibly be giving the impression that you are not trying very hard without realizing it.


----------



## veren (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you for the replies, everyone. I appreciate the help.

I'm glad I asked the question. I feel like I understand the situation a lot better now.



> > It took a good six weeks of calling and emailing and driving out to barns to find a place that would accept me as student.
> >
> > I don't think it's necessary for me to explain why that is. We all know exactly why that is.
> 
> ...


Ugh. I wish I hadn't mentioned this.

Definitely no one is killing any horses. And eventually I found a barn that was happy to put me on the schedule, so it all worked out.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm just confused by this whole thread xD


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm a little sketched out about the lack of info of why other riding facilities won't take you as a student...


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

And I'm curious as to what in particular this student needs to be able to do before she begins to canter.
My trainer had me do lots of foundation work to eventually be able to start going over a few jumps. One needs to be able to multi task several things at a faster pace. As she would say, when you go faster, things can get out of control more quickly. 

Even so, when I learned to canter, at the beginning, it was only for a few strides. This student may or may not be ready just yet, but I feel we are missing some information.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

livelovelaughride said:


> And I'm curious as to what in particular this student needs to be able to do before she begins to canter.
> My trainer had me do lots of foundation work to eventually be able to start going over a few jumps. One needs to be able to multi task several things at a faster pace. As she would say, when you go faster, things can get out of control more quickly.
> 
> Even so, when I learned to canter, at the beginning, it was only for a few strides. This student may or may not be ready just yet, but I feel we are missing some information.


I remember posting to the trot on my first lesson (not very well of course) and cantering within six weeks. Was I ready for it ? Definitely NOT! I was thirteen at the time, my dad seemed to think it was ok, it wasn't until much later that I realized that I would have been better off going at a slower pace. At least at thirteen I bounced very well when I went off.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

veren said:


> Ugh. I wish I hadn't mentioned this.
> 
> .



Well you DID mention it, and now you have so many people curious, because it is not obvious to any of us WHY people turned you away....I would also love to know where you live, where people is think it is OK to say "You aren't welcome here. Get lost."

I think if I were riding in a place where I felt people were only tolerating me, I may end up not progressing either


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Well you DID mention it, and now you have so many people curious, because it is not obvious to any of us WHY people turned you away....I would also love to know where you live, where people is think it is OK to say "You aren't welcome here. Get lost."
> 
> I think if I were riding in a place where I felt people were only tolerating me, I may end up not progressing either


Plus the answer may be relevant to the OPs lack of progress.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Plus the answer may be relevant to the OPs lack of progress.


This is very true, but we should say perceived lack of progress,seeing as we know nothing about what the 'issue' is in either finding a lesson barn, or progressing in lessons.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I just want to add that while everyone progresses at a different pace, it's unfortunate that your instructor doesn't encourage you more. When my daughter decided at age 10 that she wanted to jump (after years of lessons, mind you), I encouraged her to tell her coach. She did, and her coach told her what she needed to master before jumping. A couple of months later, she went over her first small (tiny) jump. Her instructor is tough and insists on the basics, but likes students to take initiative and have clear goals. The time to reach those goals might vary, but saying that you shouldn't even think of cantering is odd and discouraging. 

And it does sound like you should have done at least a bit of cantering by now. We all need to have that carrot at the end of the stick, and if cantering is that carrot, then I think your instructor is failing at motivating you. 

Like the others, I have no idea why you think you wouldn't be welcomed at most barns. Is it racism? Clearly it's not about money, since you're taking a lot of lessons each week. My daughter did have one coach who was all about showing. Because my daughter was 7 years old, I felt she wasn't ready for the show circuit just yet and the coach totally lost interest in her. We would show up for a scheduled lesson and she would tell us that the group was full. So we quit and found a better coach. Now my daughter shows very successfully and we run into this old coach now and then, which is rather satisfying. 

Is there any chance you could find someone to work with you outside a lesson barn setting? I have a private horse trainer come to work with one of my horses and found out she also does lessons so I've taken a few from her. She's very young, but her approach really works with me right now. Maybe there's someone in your area who has horses and can give you a few lessons without the whole lesson barn setting.


----------



## veren (Aug 3, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Well you DID mention it Well you DID mention it, and now you have so many people curious, because it is not obvious to any of us WHY people turned you away


Alright, ok. First of all I'm a guy. If you're a guy riding English in the U.S., people are going to think that's a little weird and you're going to get some flack. Usually it's trivial and easy to ignore. Not always, though.

Also, I'm an outsider. I don't know a lot of people in the riding scene. And riding can be cliquish and exclusive.

At the very beginning, I had to do a lot of legwork to find a place. But eventually I found a barn. I was the only guy, but the ladies could see I liked horses, so it was alright. They'd ask me about my job. We'd share our carrots. No one had a problem. It was alright.

But then I switched jobs and I had to switch to a different barn and now things aren't so great.



> I would also love to know where you live, where people is think it is OK to say "You aren't welcome here. Get lost."


Right now I'm in the Southern U.S. But I'm not sure how much that really matters. I got the same thing a few times back where I came from. People can be like that anywhere.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

veren said:


> Alright, ok. First of all I'm a guy. If you're a guy riding English in the U.S., people are going to think that's a little weird and you're going to get some flack. Usually it's trivial and easy to ignore. Not always, though.
> 
> Also, I'm an outsider. I don't know a lot of people in the riding scene. And riding can be cliquish and exclusive.
> 
> ...



I'm a guy. Although I ride western, I have never seen a problem like you describe. There are a few guys in my area that ride western. There are fewer who ride english. Girls definitely outnumber guys at the barns I know, but I have never come across a barn or instructor who would turn down someone's money because they were the "wrong" gender. Not disputing your experiences. Just thinking it sounds very odd.

As far as your original question... I know one or two instructors who keep their students at walk/trot for a very long time, regardless of the student's abilities. Most others don't and progression depends on the student.

In the end, it is YOUR money that is being spent. Sure, you have to learn the basics. Sure, you should trust and respect your instructor. However, there are also several ways to skin a cat. If this instructor's method doesn't work for you, you need to find another instructor who is more compatible. 

Frankly, since you haven't received a satisfactory response on this topic from the instructor and need to come here to get an answer... it is more than likely time to move on to someone else. If no other barn or instructor will even consider you as a student, you are either looking in the wrong places or you should that consider there might be other factors involved.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

veren said:


> Alright, ok. First of all I'm a guy. If you're a guy riding English in the U.S., people are going to think that's a little weird and you're going to get some flack. Usually it's trivial and easy to ignore. Not always, though.


Didn't see that one coming, must be different from Canada, as so many things are, we like guys who ride English.



veren said:


> Also, I'm an outsider. I don't know a lot of people in the riding scene. And riding can be cliquish and exclusive.


Everyone is an outsider when they start......most places have their own cliques, not only horse people, try being a fat female walking into a gym, you have to get over that bit and just be friendly.



veren said:


> At the very beginning, I had to do a lot of legwork to find a place. But eventually I found a barn. I was the only guy, but the ladies could see I liked horses, so it was alright. They'd ask me about my job. We'd share our carrots. No one had a problem. It was alright.
> 
> But then I switched jobs and I had to switch to a different barn and now things aren't so great.


Well that sucks, but you found a good barn you can find another.





veren said:


> Right now I'm in the Southern U.S. But I'm not sure how much that really matters. I got the same thing a few times back where I came from. People can be like that anywhere.


It matters, because it's nice to know what areas are friendly, still struggling with being told to go away, seems very odd behaviour. Up here the barns know that they rely on new clients, they wouldn't tell one to go away, unless of course they do not have a horse to carry you. Apart from that, seems strange that they wouldn't give you a chance


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe you found another barn to ride, but here's a suggestion. I used to volunteer at a therapeutic riding establishment and began riding lessons on one of the trainer's horses. I'm just throwing this out there because typically they are really nice people and have the skill set to teach various levels.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I meant outside of a therapy class in case you thought otherwise! I actually got a free lease on this gal's retired show hunter because she needed a reliable person to ride (at her home).


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Plenty of men ride English and excel at it, and any place that will turn you away for being male is not a place you want to be at anyway. Your money is green no matter what's between your legs, so it just doesn't make sense. 

As far as the cliqueish thing goes, sometimes you just need to persist and be friendly. Women get it just as often as men in terms of being "outsiders", and some barns are just not great places period- search for "barn drama" on here if you want an example. You may need to find a barn (or a private instructor, as I did) that is more geared towards beginners, as those can sometimes be friendlier. 

Sometimes you really do just have to be persistent until you find "your" place. Right now I'm having the time of my life with a group of people who ride/drive haflingers and draft horses, and it took me a long time to find that niche.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

veren said:


> Alright, ok. First of all I'm a guy. If you're a guy riding English in the U.S., people are going to think that's a little weird and you're going to get some flack. Usually it's trivial and easy to ignore. Not always, though.


I wonder -- and I mean this gently, I promise -- is it possible your attitude is off-putting? The fact that people turn you away and you're stagnant in your lessons...could it be that you just give off a "vibe"? I have spent time at several barns in Florida, Oregon and Pennsylvania, and there have been men taking lessons at all of them. And I can't imagine ANY trainer I've ever worked with turning away a dude just because he wanted to ride English :confused_color:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I would have to agree with SammysMom. You might be luckier than you think, and this idea that barns will not like you is all in your head. I show in Kentucky, and there are SEVERAL male riders. Actually, there are MORE male trainers at bigger shows than there are female. I would say try your luck at some other barns. It could be just like SammysMom said; it's in your head, so you put off a vibe.

Back to your original question, which I'm very glad you've gotten a lot of help on. Being a guy, scientifically your center of balance can be set quite a bit higher than some females, as our hips are naturally wider and more stable. It could be possible that you're still figuring out your balance and your trainer can see that, and it is imperative to have exceptional balance to canter well. 

Like everyone else has said, if you're not happy with your instructor, find a different one. Women won't turn down money just because you're not a woman, I promise.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

veren said:


> Alright, ok. First of all I'm a guy. If you're a guy riding English in the U.S., people are going to think that's a little weird and you're going to get some flack. Usually it's trivial and easy to ignore. Not always, though.


Wow, okay, that was NOT what I was expecting. Like others have said, I don't know if it's the area you're in or what, but any barn around where I am is always super excited to have more men riding, especially when it comes to English. You're somewhat of a delicacy around these parts, ha ha.

I'm sticking with the "if you're not happy with your instructor, it's time to find a new one" advice. You're paying money to learn, you've got a right to be picky about who you're learning from. Find someone you like and respect to teach you, it makes riding much more fun, I promise.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

veren said:


> Alright, ok. First of all I'm a guy. If you're a guy riding English in the U.S., people are going to think that's a little weird and you're going to get some flack. Usually it's trivial and easy to ignore. Not always, though.
> 
> Also, I'm an outsider. I don't know a lot of people in the riding scene. And riding can be cliquish and exclusive.
> 
> ...


I WISH we had more guys riding around here too (I live in Maryland)! There's only like, 2 guys that rides at my barn. The ratio is so crazy...so many girls, only 2 guys! That's awesome that you ride. They should be happy you ride, females can be a bit catty we need more men riders, LOL!


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

I recall reading or talking to someone about the male/female thing in horses and one said that one barrier sometimes is that men tend to (on average) weigh more than women; thus when men sometimes come to riding in adulthood they can find it harder to find a riding school that can cater to them because many are geared up with horses suited to carrying lighter weight students - even though that accept adult riders. It might be why some of the places were unable to accommodate you. 

Another might be that the staff are not used to teaching a more mature student and, whilst the theory is still the same, sometimes the working practice is a bit different when teaching an adult to teaching a child.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In my experience, rightly or wrongly, teaching boys/men is dofferent to teaching girls/women. 

It is the difference in right brain/left brain. The males want to get on and go, the females want the finer details. As the males get better they too will want the finer points but basically they want the challenge of dating.m

I have had many men want to learn and certainly would not have them trotting for every lesson for months on end. 

Horses in riding schools have to be of a certain temperament but they should also be willing and voice obedient to the instructor so that the instructor can help keep them going of necessary. 

I do agree that there is no time line to learning, it is an ongoing process. However, keeping a new rider repeating over and over the same thing gets tedious. 

We use to have a lot of tourists want to go riding and they were taken out for trail rides - walk and trot only. I had a group of teen lads turn up for a rode. There were about six of them, never been on a horse before. They were all egging each other on and when we were riding down a steepish hill they asked if they could have a gallop. I told them to wait behind and then they could canter to catch up. 

I went on with the rest of the riders and they waited at the top, they came charging down the hill whooping and hollering and the horses having as much fun! They asked if they could do it again and I agreed, next thing they all dismounted and ran leading the horses to the top as they didn't want to tire them out!


----------



## MariaK (Aug 3, 2016)

I spent YEARS with a trainer like that, without one canter lesson the whole time. It was so frustrating, and i was still somewhat a beginner so just assumed that's how it was supposed to be. I definitely recommend looking for someone else. Maybe there's a barn a little further away where it'll be better, even though it would be kind of inconvenient. Or maybe you could ask around and find a barn through word of mouth.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

As a guy who started out riding English as a young teenager, I found that the only ones who thought it was weird were some of the non-horsey kids at my school. No one at any barn ever made me feel that I was the wrong gender. I am sorry if you experienced it. When you start looking at the higher levels the ratio starts to change and many of the top riders and trainers are men. I am sure that there plenty of "back yard" males that ride English, you just don't see them. 


If you are not satisfied with your present situation, look for another and approach it with a positive attitude, like going to a job interview. As long as a barn offers lessons to adults, I don't see where there should be a problem. As far as being accepted by other people at the barn . . . That can take some time, but after seeing that you are serious about learning to ride correctly and not the type that will rough handle a horse, I think you will make some friends.


----------



## avrehm (Sep 4, 2016)

well i mean when i started riding like 10 years ago i walk/troted for about 2 months then cantered then 1 week after jumped for the first time i mean yes thats a while but you can canter now if thats your wish is your comfortable.


----------

